# Identify this specimen.



## Cafsh (Dec 22, 2019)

Got from the LFS as a red empress. I believe it is a he. Can anyone help verify? First picture will be suspected male third, female?


----------



## Cafsh (Dec 22, 2019)

My 3rd one has turned completely blue a couple times. Looked pretty gnarled unfortunately I don't have a picture. Thoughts would be cool. They are all from the same brood of red empress.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Might be two males and one female. Males get light shiny blue and have reddish non shiny color in fins first, then the reddish color shows up on the scales.

Are they pure of the locality called Red Empress? Hard to tell. Unfortunately a lot of Red Empress sold are not nearly as nice as the wild fish, which really get red.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Video of Red Empress


----------

